# Antique Stearns wood wheel combinatn tandem bike rear steer Motorcycle Co in NY



## wspeid (Jan 12, 2015)

Did anyone here end up with this courting bike?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Ste...-rear-steer-Motorcycle-Co-in-NY-/351265977851

I'd been watching the seller relist it for increasing prices hoping I might win the lottery to pick it up.


----------



## bikejunk (Jan 15, 2015)

Christ!! I saw this bike in Brimfield mass. like 10 years ago for 1,100 bucks offered him like 850 $    still has it i guess


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jan 15, 2015)

Twofer tandem sales in New England.




This Acme Stormer tandem just sold the other day at an auction here in Maine this week.  $850.  
I was hoping to get it cheap, but there were a few bidders.  I bailed on it.


----------

